# I've left my bike at the station



## zinc

Hi.  How do I say "I've left my bike at the station ?"  "Ik heb mijn fiets in de fietsenstalling gezet ?"  Thanks. ("left" as in parked, not forgotten).


----------



## Peterdg

Your suggestion is correct but does not really convey the same meaning as the English original.

The literal translation would be: "Ik heb mijn fiets aan het station gelaten".


----------



## Brownpaperbag

yeah, or 'op het station', if you happened to be in the Netherlands  

(raar, maar 'op het station' doet mij denken aan het dak van het station, terwijl 'aan het station' mij aan een enorme ketting doet denken die de fiets aan het station vastbindt).


----------



## Peterdg

Brownpaperbag said:


> (raar, maar 'op het station' doet mij denken aan het dak van het station, terwijl 'aan het station' mij aan een enorme ketting doet denken die de fiets aan het station vastbindt).


Nederlanders zijn rare mensen

"*bij* het station" dan?

Maar wij zouden inderdaad "aan het station" zeggen (denk ik).


----------



## Brownpaperbag

*Bij *klinkt niet echt lekker, het zou wel kunnen. Met *aan *heb ik het idee dat er direct contact is tussen de twee (fiets - station), bijv. _ze hebben een fietsenstalling aan het station gebouwd_. (aan vast gebouwd)


Oh, en die ketting hoeft niet persé _enorm _te zijn, het was laat gisteravond


----------



## AllegroModerato

Ik denk dat in Nederland de meest gebruikelijke formulering zou zijn: "Ik heb mijn fiets bij/op het station laten staan/neergezet." De formulering "aan het station gelaten" (met het voorzetsel 'aan') zou in Nederland vreemde blikken opleveren.

fietsenstalling = bicycle parking facility


----------



## George French

AllegroModerato said:


> fietsenstalling = bicycle parking facility



in/at the Bicycle/Bike stands.

GF..

And using bicycle parking *facility:- *that is just an affectation.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Then, what would you call this http://www.macbike.nl/html/nl/contact/vestiging/CSwest_stalling.html? Often, a "fietsenstalling" is much more than just a bicycle stand, which would be "fietsenrek" in Dutch.


----------



## DutchieHfx

Een andere mogelijkheid is:
ik heb mijn fiets in de stationsstalling laten staan.

Het ligt echt aan de situatie:
als het niet belangrijk is waar precies, je zou ook kunnen zeggen:
(my vote, Brownpaperbag) ik heb mijn fiets op het station gelaten.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Peterdg said:


> Maar wij zouden inderdaad "aan het station" zeggen (denk ik).


Jij bent niet de enigste die dit denkt .


----------

